

Problem with Prioritizing - axatrikx
http://axatrikx.com/blog/2012/01/30/problem-with-prioritizing/

======
Sukotto
Grass is Greener Syndrome can be tough to handle. I struggle with it myself.

Strategies that I find helpful include:

\- Cut back on the tech-news. The _actionable_ Signal:Noise is terrible, even
here on HN. Too easy to get distracted by the shiny new tech or worked up over
some injustice. Try setting Noprocrast in your profile or adopting one of the
many distraction-blockers out there.

\- Chunk project time into blocks (eg. 1 calendar month) and commit to a given
project for the entire chunk. Each month return the current project to the
pool, then pick one thing to work on for another month.

\- Three strike rule. Any project you switch away from three times is clearly
not that interesting. Archive all the work, remove it from the pool, and stop
thinking about it. Maybe revisit in a year to see if it's worth giving it
another chance.

\- Toss the stale stuff. Anything in the pool for more than, say, 6 months,
isn't interesting enough (or you would have worked on it). Exception: if
you've been focused on a single project the whole time... in which case, why
do you even need a pool?

~~~
axatrikx
The first one was a bit harsh. Cutting back on latest tech news is something i
would never consider. But the other tips are good. Will try that. Thanks :)

~~~
Sukotto
If you can't consider cutting back, then consider going cold turkey for a
week-long media fast. Just cut all of it out of your life: radio news, online
news, _everything_. I found it both surprisingly difficult and remarkably
productive.

Seriously.

When you let the news back into your life, I suggest you make an effort to
only allow items that are _actionable_ in some way and _relevant_ to your
current project [1]. It's no use reading yet another posting about node.js if
you're not actually working with that tech right now... besides, that info
will likely be stale by the time you really do start using it for something.

[1] <http://www.behaviorgap.com/sketch/things-you-can-control/>

